# Excellent Product



## Todd E (Sep 26, 2004)

First saw this one when ER got one. I must say it is a benefit when hunting WMAs or new places w/o a skinning pole. It also rotates to the bed to help in getting game in truck. Money well spent.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 26, 2004)

Other view....................


----------



## leo (Sep 26, 2004)

*Todd*

What is the weight limit it will handle??


Looks like it is handy  


leo


----------



## Todd E (Sep 26, 2004)

Weight Limit is shown at 350lbs. 

Unit comes in two pieces for breakdown. Winch and cable are included. 
Gambrel is NOT. The one you see in photo is a homemade one out of line construction hardware.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 26, 2004)

That's the trick .


----------



## HT2 (Sep 26, 2004)

*Weight Limit?????*

350 lbs. or when the front tires come off the ground.......


----------



## cowboyron (Sep 27, 2004)

I been wanting to build me one of them.........I like it!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 27, 2004)

350 would probably cover all the deer in GA

Looks like a great idea Todd.

Jim


----------



## tenfootall (Sep 27, 2004)

Boy that sho is a nice gambrel. Wish I could have one. Where'd ya git it huh huh huh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 27, 2004)

I've seen them advertised on cabelas website. I also  remember it points out the idea of helping you load game in the back of a truck just as you did. The only drawback to this that I see is that in order to load game, you must take your tailgate off each and every time. Or I guess you could choose to leave it off during hunting season. Is this correct?????If so, seems like someone could invent one w/an extention to let tailgate down. I know when doing this it would put lots of stress on the unit itself, but someone could also put an adjustable stabilizer bar which would go down to the ground, at the end of the extention to help in strengthening the unit. : However it appears to be jam up for needing a place to quickly skin out an animal.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 27, 2004)

HH,

My photo may be misleading. I keep my tailgate off because it makes it easier to hitch and unhitch my camper. This unit gives ample room to drop your tailgate down. The hitch part is actually quite long. It is hitting my spare tire in the photo and still sticks out way beyond the bumper. Going into the receiver, pin depth, does not jeopardize the strength and allows for dropping the tailgate. The unit is rated at 350 and most receivers are rated at 500lb tongue weight, so there is no compromise to either the hitch portion or the receiver on the truck. All you have to do is take gambrel all the way up with winch, grab game by head, freewheel unit, and begin to spin game around and into bed. I like it since you can do everything right there at the truck and have the bed to lay stuff in while working. No loading unloading and loading back up.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 28, 2004)

Cowboy,

I thought the same thing, too. Maybe I didn't call the right place, but the square and round steel wasn't cheap. By the time adding in a winch, cable, and a gambrel............it was easier to get it through Cabelas. Building one on your own is an accomplishment and I would have loved to have done it, but we just went ahead and got it and a gamecart at the same time. Now, we   won't be sooooo picky at Piedmont and BF Grant about shooting something so far away from the truck and not having anywhere to hang it.


----------



## early riser (Sep 28, 2004)

*Todd E,*

Yeah, they are nice. Since we don't usually hunt anywhere other than at our own private property at Crabapple, we had one of our members make us a pole that had a reciever hitch welded to the pole and we took the hoist off the truck and made it interchangeable with the truck or the pole at Crabapple. This way it can be used either on the truck or removed from the truck and made stationary at the pole at camp Crabapple. It can now work both ways for us either portable on the truck or stationary,

Below is a picture where if you look close you can see how we moved the hoist to the pole and how it can just plug in to the pole reciever, or again moved to the reciever of the truck to actually serve both needs.

We have sure enjoyed ours, as i am sure you do yours as well.

P.S. In case you're wondering....., the doe is hanging like this because we have a scale at the top of the pole and we are recording her live weight.

early riser


----------



## gadeerwoman (Sep 28, 2004)

I've been wanting one and held off cause I wasn't sure about the tailgate either. Now Todd has me convinced. Guess I better get my order in today. I'm getting too old to load big bucks and hogs in the back of my truck by myself.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 28, 2004)

I'll do my best to get a pic with the hoist/tailgate scenerio today.

This is with a Dodge 3500 open gate...............


----------



## Todd E (Sep 28, 2004)

Top view of same...............


----------



## Hunter Haven (Sep 28, 2004)

Ok, now I can definately tell. Sorry, it just looked like there was not enough room. I thought the same by looking at the pic in cabelas too. That is definitely the ticket for anyone who doesn't have a camp skinning station.


----------



## Todd E (Sep 28, 2004)

HH,

I put it to the test tonight with my first kill of the year. If anybody has ever thought about getting one..........they are the ticket!! It was so easy to hang the doe and then swing her into the truck. Almost too easy!!


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Sep 28, 2004)

*Here's the Link:*

Here's the hyperlink for this excellent looking product. It's what I'll need pretty soon.

Monarch Game Hitch:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ink.jhtml.1_A&_DAV=MainCatcat21412&hasJS=true


----------



## Boyd Green (Sep 29, 2004)

*Great tool*

I had a friend of mine make me one similar to that last year.  I love it and use it often.  I keep mine handy no matter where I am hunting.  I just keep it on my 4wheeler trailer.  Everybody should have one.  If anyone is interested I may be able to get a few made.


----------



## Agman (Sep 29, 2004)

My father in law built one last year for his truck, had to do some modifications but looks like it will work great.  Lays in the truck bed when not in use.

Problem is, he has to kill something to hand on it.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 30, 2004)

*Deer hanger*

How much to make one. I saw your post about afriend making one. Thanks Hilton


----------

